# GLOS Show



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Greater Lansing (Michigan) Orchid Society Show and Sale is this weekend. We hope the predicted snowfalls don't prevent vendors and orchidists from coming!

I have a page up on the GLOS website with more information. I hope nearby slipper fans can come.

http://homepage.mac.com/dotbarnett/GLOS/GLOS_Show.html


----------



## Hera (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish I lived closer, the vendor list looks promising.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish you all the best for the show and no snow!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Luck, lots of good vendors.


----------



## koshki (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck, Dot, and have lots of fun! (Wish I could be there!)


----------



## Rocketman30 (Feb 25, 2011)

See you tomorrow morning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Rocketman30 said:


> See you tomorrow morning!



Great!

The show looks really good: Lots of excellent plants and the displays seem better than usual. But maybe that's just orchid craze in my eyes. I only had time to photograph the GLOS display.

We didn't quite have the display "dressed up" when I took the photos, but light was dimming (late in the day) and supper was calling. A little more mossing and mulching were done, and a few more foliage plants placed. But the basic idea is here.

I did a little shopping, too. My greenhouse is filling up fast!












When I was gathering my own plants for the display, I noticed there were a lot of plants the were either red, white or blue, so I decided to set up my own little display:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 26, 2011)

Very cool display Dot :clap:, I also like that Teddy!!!!

Is that pure catt interm. on the right side of the second pic ? :drool: P
Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2011)

nice displays. your show is held in a greenhouse?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Very cool display Dot :clap:, I also like that Teddy!!!!
> 
> Is that pure catt interm. on the right side of the second pic ? :drool: P
> Jean





cnycharles said:


> nice displays. your show is held in a greenhouse?



Thanks, Jean & Charles.

Jean, yes -- a very nicely grown C. intermedia. Not mine, darn!

Charles -- it's in the Michigan State U. conservatory, almost like a greenhouse. It's a great place for a show because of the light.


----------



## Hera (Feb 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of the whole show.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanted to be there but was unable to come.  I hope it was a great success!!! Is that Alex I see sitting in the background?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice displays, thanx. What did you buy?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I wanted to be there but was unable to come.  I hope it was a great success!!! Is that Alex I see sitting in the background?


It was a good show. I was amazed at how fast time went by! Yes -- that's Alex and Rob working on their displays.



NYEric said:


> Nice displays, thanx. What did you buy?


Too much, probably! I'll be posting pictures of the ones in bloom soon. Not in bloom are a tiny Den. victoria-reginae, a back-piece of Alex's Den. moniliforme, & a Vandopsis parishii v. Mariottiana.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> *Too much, probably*! I'll be posting pictures of the ones in bloom soon. Not in bloom are a tiny Den. victoria-reginae, a back-piece of Alex's Den. moniliforme, & a Vandopsis parishii v. Mariottiana.



There's no such thing!


----------

